# Weather related DSL problems



## stranger12 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a DSL connection from Verizon, use WinXP, have a D-Link (Dir655) wireless router and my modem is Model 6100 from Westell.
Generally I have no problems with my DSL connection at all, but EVERYTIME when thunderstorms start to form up in my area (Winchester, VA) my DSL connection starts to break up frequently. 
I already contacted Verizon, but so far they were not able to help me with this issue. How can a DSL connection be weather dependend? Should that even happen now?
Any help and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

DSL can most certainly be weather dependent, and I'll bet money that this is a Verizon issue. Your connection is coming to you on old copper lines, and any breach of insulation will allow things to get wet and cause problems. This is not an uncommon issue.


----------



## stranger12 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Johnwill.
I figured as well that there must be an outside influence that causes the problem, but the only thing that Verizon's Tech Support told me was to call them again when I experience disconnect prolbems.
But how do I actually convince Verizon that the problem is on their side?
I have contacted them twice so far, and each time they went through the whole routine (modem, router, etc.). The last time I called I was told to call them right away when I have a problem. But the issue with this is that sometimes I experience a few disconnects over a period of 5-10 minutes, so by the time I finally get a tech support person on the phone the dsl is working fine again.
I just hope that Verizon will be able to figure the problem out as some point.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You just have to keep calling them, and refuse to allow them to close the ticket until you're satisfied it's working again. When they get tired of hearing from you, they'll move the lines to a new pair, and that will probably fix it.

You could also consider a cable ISP. :grin:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Comcast is a cable provider that does not usually go down with just rain.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, the provider that I've never had issues with weather with is my current Verizon FiOS fiber connection. I had Comcast for a number of years, and they had a number of weather related issues. Their outside gateways seemed to be pretty fragile and hot or cold killed several in the time I was with them.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Usually in home situations the phone wiring past the Network Interface box [N.I.](usually on the side of the home) is the homeowners issue. The phone company will isolate trouble to your wire and offer to bill you to fix it. (I retired from SBC telco)
Is the wire beyond the N.I. in tip top shape? a walk thru looking for insulation breaks or tape up's may be worth a minute of your time. From your description, its a moisture issue, and you will have to be persistant in calling Verizon. 
Do you have any static or noise on the voice line? Also make sure everything plugged into a phone jack has a dsl filter, or (in some cases) a whole house filter may be located in the N.I. and filters are not needed at the phones.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Weather related failures are rarely inside wiring, that's normally the telco wiring.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Weather related failures are rarely inside wiring, that's normally the telco wiring.


On many older homes customer wire runs are on the outside of the homes siding, and sometimes DIY'ers buy the wrong wire or attempt to tape the wire that was damaged "while trimming the rosebush" (type of thing). 

I agree the majority of weather related issues are Phone co issues, but it pays to be vigilant. The worst home structure for inside wiring issues was mobile homes/modular homes. Mice frequently get underneath and chew wiring.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's true, folks can shoot themselves in the foot with poor wiring practices. :grin:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

rosiesdad said:


> Mice frequently get underneath and chew wiring.


Seems like in that case, a mouse trap or something similar would really come in handy.:grin:


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Jason09 said:


> Seems like in that case, a mouse trap or something similar would really come in handy.:grin:


I would opt for mouse poison in those situations, from day one. But hey, we got called when the phone lines were noisy, after the wires were chewed up..


----------



## teddybear0070 (May 19, 2009)

I totally agree bout the weather issue. I have problems when it storms. The internet gets really intermintent. I have verizon coming out this friday to replace my lines outside. ( They will 'cause I'll bug them till they do, while they are there).


----------

